# 857 acres screven/ effingham looking for 6 members



## skeeterjp (Feb 25, 2016)

857 in screven Co near effingham Co line. Family club. Needing 6 more members at $800 per member. Great deer and turkey populations. Creek and hardwoods flow thru the property. taking members on a first come first serve basis. For a showing call Johnathan Smith at 478-230-4173 or jimmy diamond at 912-695-3987


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 25, 2016)

What's your total member count?


----------



## skeeterjp (Feb 25, 2016)

*10*

KeepING the membership at 10. We have 4 paid members now.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 25, 2016)

This could be a great offering. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 26, 2016)

Where is the club located in Screven?


----------



## ruvig8r (Feb 26, 2016)

do you have a camp with water and electric where i can leave a camper year round?  what is your policy on guests? can you give me more info on your club rules?


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you dog hunt? And is there any ducks


----------



## LT700 (May 10, 2016)

Are there any openings left?


----------



## Deerman0308 (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you have any openings left? Interested if so.


----------

